# PowerSpec PC model 8705



## vanwade (Sep 19, 2002)

Has anyone here had any handson experience with the PowerSpec "no name" computers? 
Sold by MicroCenter - Columbus OH and various other locations.

Prices and specs look too good to be true.. I think.

Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

vanwade, I have no personal expereince with them, though there is a Micro Center nearby. A few years ago in doing some preliminary research for my (first) pc, there was a favorable local review of their pc's. Now, with a little bit of experience, I would want to know the specifics (brands/model #) of the components that go into them before deciding whether to consider them. I don't recall that information was listed anywhere. That would be my concern.


----------



## crashtx1 (Dec 2, 2002)

I would stay away from PowerSpec. They do provide a lot for the money, but I have not found them to be reliable. I bought one in 1999 and have had to replace several parts. However, the worst problem is when I move it the CPU will come loose requiring me to reseat it. What a hassle. Right now I'm working on a problem with the video card and power supply. Also, the case is super cheapo. I'd go with a local made clone or go name brand.


----------



## crashtx1 (Dec 2, 2002)

Forgot one more thing. While researching my current batch of problems I read that they are made by eMachines, which has a very poor reliability record.


----------

